# PC on TV = Completely Clueless



## mcclarkcpa (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a JVC LT42P789 HDTV and a Toshiba Satellite L305-S5955.

Clueless...can anyone help?

Michael


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

What outputs does the L305 have? HDMI? VGA? S-Video? 
What in-puts does the TV have?

The key is to connect them together at a screen resolution the TV can accept. Then tell the L305 to send the signal to an external monitor (usually one of the F keys.)


----------



## mcclarkcpa (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe my laptop only has a RGB output out on it...the TV has HDMI inputs, composite and component inputs also.

Is it even possible...the laptop has 720p native compatibility.

Michael


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You need something like THIS CABLE.


----------

